# slight annoyance about ugly betty



## Hawkeye (Jan 19, 2007)

it really bothers me that ugly betty looks just like my exbest friends sister.
I mean seriously the spitting image.
To the long brown hair, the glasses and even the braces on the teeth. 
I mean if you put alicia next to ugly betty then you wouldn't be able to tell the two apart. It just bothers me.


----------



## Raerae (Jan 19, 2007)

Ugly Betty isn't even that ugly heh...  She looks better than a lot of people I see out and about lol...


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Ugly Betty isn't even that ugly heh...  She looks better than a lot of people I see out and about lol..._

 
Agreed! All these "ugly ducklings" and I think to myself... "all she needs is her hair done, some mascara and blush and a new outfit"... and it makes me angry... haha


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 19, 2007)

I guess thats what really annoys the hell outta me that I know someone who looks just like her because looking at Alicia she is absolutely gorgeous. And there are some people walking around that well yeah. Gotta agree with ya there Raerae!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 19, 2007)

I don't think she's ugly either. I guess they try their best to make a pretty girl look "ugly" but it doesn't really work.


----------



## redambition (Jan 19, 2007)

i thought the title was more about the standards that apply in the fashion world? 

she isn't the thin vision of perfection, wears glasses and braces and is therefore classed as ugly when she's actually a beautiful and lovely girl.

i may be wrong as the show hasn't started here yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





it is tv-land though. to expect a truly "ugly" person would be asking a bit much. and you wouldn't want to end up with a show like the swan :S


----------



## Uchina (Jan 19, 2007)

Ugly Betty ain't ugly.  She's just ungroomed.  But "Sloppy Betty" doesn't make such a great title.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 19, 2007)

I've never seen the show, but I know what the actress looks like when she's properly groomed.

I think she works well in the role. She isn't an ugly girl by any means, but she isn't breathtakingly gorgeous, either. She's cute and normal, which is nice to see. In the fashion world, considering she's not skinny and tall, she probably is "ugly," even as a groomed person.

I'm just glad they didn't try to take an actress who could do the OC and try to make her look ugly or normal.


----------



## VeronikaJ (Jan 21, 2007)

The whole show is based off the spanish telenovela (soap opera) "La Bella Mas Fea" which translates to "the ugliest pretty one".  I believe the show's focus is to convey to the audience that you don't have to be a typical beauty to be successful and respected in a world where looks hold such a high standard.  And, although on the surface she may have some beauty issues-she indeed, has a beautiful heart.  On the show the people she works with don't always give her respect but...in the end she always "wins" is some form or context.


----------



## MAC is love (Feb 18, 2007)

"la fea mas bella" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love the spanish one! it's super funny. haven't watched the english one though


----------



## Sanne (Feb 20, 2007)

they even have a version of ugly betty in the Netherlands, it's called "Lotte" here. i kinda find it boring and it is on the air at an impossible time!

look here's a pic of Lotte:


----------

